# Transformers: War for Cybertron



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 13, 2010)

​






Game: Transformers: War for Cybertron
DLC: Unknown
Duration: Unknown
Developer: High Moon Studios, Vicarious Vision
Publisher: Activision
Engine: Unreal 3
Release Date: May 2010
Genre: Action Adventure
Modes: Single Player, Multiplayer, Co-op
Video: Trailer

It appears that both Omega Supreme and Trypticon are characters in this game.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 13, 2010)

The big ones are Omega Supreme and Scorponok but i dont even think that is Scorponok its the only Decepticon to be big enough because its clearly not Devestator.

Bumble Bee is in there too and Megatron and Optimus look pretty much like their old G1 forms!

Dunno how this will be but it could be a good game, the movie games where awful!


----------



## lemode (Jan 13, 2010)

while i love the idea of a transformers PvP based game...i am not expecting this to be any good.

i will keep my eye out for it though.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 13, 2010)

neato


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like an RTS to me...


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 14, 2010)

nah, if anything it's another generic console button-masher


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 14, 2010)

Chryonn said:


> nah, if anything it's another generic console button-masher



lol the PS2 one wasnt that bad but the movie tie ins are awful no rotten no GUFF!


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

War for Cybertron..   is that a new line for Transformers?!?   

The characters are based on the Animated toys series.  I wonder if my kids would like this game..  it looks pretty good.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> The big ones are Omega Supreme and Scorponok but i dont even think that is Scorponok its the only Decepticon to be big enough because its clearly not Devestator.
> 
> Bumble Bee is in there too and Megatron and Optimus look pretty much like their old G1 forms!
> 
> Dunno how this will be but it could be a good game, the movie games where awful!



doesnt look like scorponok to me - dont forget that in the new movies, they made him 'small (scropion from the first movie)
edit: according to the comments, its Trypticon and Omega Supreme


To me, this looked like TA/supcom had buttsex with the cube thingo from the michael bay movies, and BAM. an RTS game. 
Edit: except comments say its a third person shooter? wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 15, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> The big ones are Omega Supreme and Scorponok but i dont even think that is Scorponok its the only Decepticon to be big enough because its clearly not Devestator.



Tripticon. Though I haven't seen the video (at work) so I have no clue what we're talking about.

I used to be addicted, knew far too many of them  Though only the classic series.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was going to say its not scorponok, he's never been that big.

Looks good to me, original stylee transformers on cybertron.


The Cybertron times were much more fun then the earth stories, its basically a massive rebellion from what I remember, the autobots are regular folk and the Decepticons are the gov or the military right?

Its been a while


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am intrigued because it looks cool, but I dunno  what type of game it will be. I am ok with a button masher, I like those style (DMC4 was AWESOME). RTS wouldn't be so bad either.

And I have no idea who the big guys are... but they look epic.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 19, 2010)

I remember trypticon being much bigger though.  After all, he was his on city, battle station and in the video a Tyrannosaurus rex.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Jan 23, 2010)

It´s nice to see transformers in original form again


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 2, 2010)

Here is another video


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 19, 2010)

It's not much but at least there is some insight to the game.

video


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 19, 2010)

I'm going to let other people play this first before I pick it up. Looks like fun but it's probably another crappy port with dated graphics and mediocre gameplay.


----------



## lemode (May 19, 2010)

I’m a huge Transformers nerd. I’ve collected the toys since the 80s. While I’ve eBayed a sizeable portion of my collection, I still have over 100 (of the more valuable ones) in their original boxes in storage lovingly bubble wrapped and maybe I will sell them later.

Anyway, I have been waiting for this game for a while. I’m not familiar with the studio that developed the game but I’d still like to try it out. While I detest the multiplayer restrictions (class to vehicle), I would love even a decent/fun Transformers based PvP game. Not expecting much though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2010)

Online Game Play video


----------



## purecain (Jun 12, 2010)

this was the best transformers game, and still is... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5yHcoudVJY&feature=related

then again, i just watched the youtube video and it brought back a load of repressed memories... ^^ 

this was the first game to ever make me want to pull my hair out...lol


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> I’m a huge Transformers nerd. I’ve collected the toys since the 80s. While I’ve eBayed a sizeable portion of my collection, I still have over 100 (of the more valuable ones) in their original boxes in storage lovingly bubble wrapped and maybe I will sell them later.



I always loved Jetfire.  Looked like he was taken right off of Battletech.  Plus, he was huge compared to most Autobots.  You didn't see him much in the cartoons, but when you did he was kickin' ass.

It's a shame kids of today get the bastardized plastic crap versions of the awesome METAL Transformers we used to play with.

EDIT:  This one, as there were other crappier versions.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 13, 2010)

I just tried the demo on 360 and if you are into UT then you will like this.  The only exception is that there is a RGP element to this game where you can "level up" on stuff.  You have
Sout: Dash, cloaking
Scientist
Leader
Solider: Hover Whirlwind
all with different weapons, abilities and upgrades.  This is going to be fun and IMO a game with pre-ordering for.


----------



## dclprojekt (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm looks like I might have to check this out, I'm a big transformers fan going way back!  Any word on what type of DRM this will have?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 14, 2010)

dclprojekt said:


> Hmmm looks like I might have to check this out, I'm a big transformers fan going way back!  Any word on what type of DRM this will have?



It's activision so more then likely it maybe typical DRM.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2010)

*Transformers - War For Cybertron*

I feel like a kid again.  This games kicks ass!  I like the idea of the Decepticon campaign starting at chapter I and the Autobot campaign starting at chapter VI.  So you can play as the bad guys, then play straight through the good guy missions and its all one big story 

At the moment, Im taking Autobot heads off with the EMP Shotgun....Im Megatron obviously lol


----------



## Kreij (Jun 19, 2010)

@Hookey ... I merged your thread with this one to keep the discussion in one place.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2010)

Kreij said:


> @Hookey ... I merged your thread with this one to keep the discussion in one place.



Thanks m8.  Like an idiot I didnt search for this thread before posting


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 23, 2010)

No one has this game for the PC yet.  Steam has it but for 9Gigs I would rather have a hard copy.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got this game.. thing is capped @ 30fps, and tutorial is through "reading".. 








whoever thought of or suggested / designed that this thing should be capped @ 30fps should be castrated then hanged so that he wont spread his seeds of stupidity anymore.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 26, 2010)

is vsync on,  could be like dirt 2.  when I turned vsync on in dirt 2 it capped my frames at 30fps.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmm, could you do a regedit search for Transformers and see if there is a dword for vsync?  If you didn't find any hits with Transformers try Activision.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, 30fps cap. As far as I know nothing can be done about it so far... MP is perfectly playable though.... but at least make the damn cap 60fps..


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 26, 2010)

I have it for the PS3 and it runs super smooth. Playing in co-op mode with my buddy is a blast!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 26, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> is vsync on,  could be like dirt 2.  when I turned vsync on in dirt 2 it capped my frames at 30fps.


I turned it off, and even 'forced' it off on the driver level.. still 30fps only this time with stuttering wtf. 




EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, could you do a regedit search for Transformers and see if there is a dword for vsync?  If you didn't find any hits with Transformers try Activision.


Ok thanks for the idea, already sniffed out all config files related to the game and saw nothing. Will try this. Otherwise, it might be hardcoded in the game itself >:|
EDIT: Nope, nothing. The only thing it has is the same graphic option flag it has in game.. which is Texture Resolution and Vsync.



I also hate the matchmaking style of multplayer, and not having the option of choosing my own server so that I can choose the one that has the best ping.. instead the game gives me this laggy server.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2010)

the 30FPS isnt a Vsync limit, its a hard coded engine limit. several console ports have this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 30, 2010)

*Found a link that fixes the 30 FPS cap for Transformers War for Cybertron*

This games uses the same coalesced.ini file as ME2.  If I remember correctly you have to:
A. Decompress coalesced.ini
B. Tweak the settings you like to tweak
C. Find the mod tool that will let you repack coalesced.ini or else the game won't work
D. Play the game with the higher frame rates.
The real problem is that there is no real way to re-compress coalesced.ini once you make the changes.  If you don't it won't work.

However, I found a link that allows you to edit the frame rates.  You try it at your own risk though. Source

------
So far I like the game.  The only odd thing that is annoying is that you cannot edit the keyboard/mouse functions.  But I've gotten use to their KB/M layout.


Edit: Omega Supreme (oh check out the frame rates).


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 30, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This games uses the same coalesced.ini file as ME2.  If I remember correctly you have to:
> A. Decompress coalesced.ini
> B. Tweak the settings you like to tweak
> C. Find the mod tool that will let you repack coalesced.ini or else the game won't work
> ...



Oh how I wish you posted that earlier!  Anyways, should be usefull in multiplayer..


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 30, 2010)

The dl in EastCoastHandle's link works perfectly.  This is exactly what I was hoping to find.  Many thanks.  It looks waaaaay better in 60 FPS instead of the choppy 30 FPS, which stuttered even as previously stated.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah, it works without a hitch! It makes the game leaps and bounds better.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it works without a hitch! It makes the game leaps and bounds better.


Very much. Am now replaying decepticons campaign from the start again, just to basque in 60fps transformers glory.. and am loving it.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 1, 2010)

When it looks so much better unlocked, it makes you wonder what the programmers were thinking when they lock the FPS @ 30.  The only reason I can come up with is that they did that for the folks with low system specs to improve performance.  On my PC however, it plays worse locked @ 30 FPS and stutters, so there is no justifiable reason for this.


----------



## erocker (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, the patch/trainer/whatever it is also works for Bioshock 2!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh, the patch/trainer/whatever it is also works for Bioshock 2!



OT: I see your a TopGear fan   Watching Clarkson flip that Robin Reliant in HD was EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm liking the story line but was this portion of Transformers every told when it aired on TV?  IE: Why they left Cybertron, etc?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm liking the story line but was this portion of Transformers every told when it aired on TV?  IE: Why they left Cybertron, etc?



The game is considered the prequel to canon that we know today. So yes, you're correct.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 2, 2010)

I just finished the Decepticon campaign and starting the Autobot one. I have to admit, I like playing it. The online stuff needs some work (server choice sux and LAG out the ass) but still fun.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm liking the story line but was this portion of Transformers every told when it aired on TV?  IE: Why they left Cybertron, etc?



it was covered in one of the spinoffs, i believe.

short version is civil war.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm liking the story line but was this portion of Transformers every told when it aired on TV?  IE: Why they left Cybertron, etc?



The game is a prequel to an upcomming new transformers TV series from what Ive read.



T3kl0rd said:


> When it looks so much better unlocked, it makes you wonder what the programmers were thinking when they lock the FPS @ 30.  The only reason I can come up with is that they did that for the folks with low system specs to improve performance.  On my PC however, it plays worse locked @ 30 FPS and stutters, so there is no justifiable reason for this.



Its for the consoles. It conditions their mind so that everything appears smooth because no apparent frame drop is evident.





WhiteNoise said:


> I have it for the PS3 and it runs super smooth. Playing in co-op mode with my buddy is a blast!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 2, 2010)

After watching Transformers 2 (movie) it did provides some insight of what happen back then but nothing like what's being told in this game.
If they made a movie showing this I could see the following:
-Transformers Civil War
-ETA on movie release
-???
-Profit!!!

Anyway, back at the ranch, the game is pretty good to play and the chapters are a lot longer then I thought.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 2, 2010)

game is fun but damn why do the vehicles have to move so slow and why the hell is it so easy on the hardest difficulty? lol a true kids game for sure but its pretty cool regardless


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 3, 2010)

If only we could gain access to the .ini file :shadedshu.  Problem is they are using coalesced.ini which is compressed and possible encrypted. I was hoping by now someone would have modded the game but so far all we have is the 30 FPS fix.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 3, 2010)

i was getting 114fps earlier or is it false readings? 

I was using that trainer you posted.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you noticing any improvement with the higher frame rates?


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Are you noticing any improvement with the higher frame rates?



Without a doubt. Fraps seems to be reading FPS correctly.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 3, 2010)

Im noticing a BIG difference in FPS. Awesome.  Much smoother running game now.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah there are alot of things being moved around on screen such as mechanical arms, others transforming and the holographic stuff... 30fps is not ideal for higher res i think they intended on alot of kids playing this game on old school dell rigs or something.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah there are alot of things being moved around on screen such as mechanical arms, others transforming and the holographic stuff... 30fps is not ideal for higher res i think they intended on alot of kids playing this game on old school dell rigs or something.



its a leftover from the consoles, when they ported it.


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 4, 2010)

I didn't hear much from this game but my friend said it's a really really good game, I might get it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2010)

It actually is pretty good.  I've not come across any noticeable bugs like another game I have.  And, the story it tells is something new.  I say give it try.  The only major hangups are:
-30FPS limit which is no longer an issue with the FPS unlocker
-You cannot edit keyboard/mouse/game pad functions

Now the 2nd one sounds worst then it actually is.  The kb/mouse/game pad default layout is pretty good.  I've not had any issues getting accustom to it.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 4, 2010)

I found one major bug in T:WfC.  When in robot mode, I would get stuck next to walls and I couldn't move again unless I transformed to vehicle mode.

I used a Xbox 360 wireless controller and the default controls worked well for me and were intuitive.  

Highlights of this game include Omega Supreme/Trypticon fights, flight levels, etc.  Beat it on normal difficulty, not able to play MP yet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2010)

Strange, I've just played the game and not come across this problem. And I found using the kb/mouse a tad better then game pad.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 4, 2010)

This happened to me like 10 times during the course of the single player campaign, even when fighting Trypticon, which is exactly when you *DO NOT* need to be standing still. XD

Mouse is always dead on accurate and much faster as well over analog sticks but I prefer to play console ports with the Xbox 360 controller as these games were originally designed for.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm having a blast playing this game.  No complaints on my end.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 8, 2010)

Hope a patch comes along soon.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2010)

I really enjoyed the single player on this game. Loved the ending credits.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought Megaton in the beginning was way over powering while Optimus wasn't powerful enough.  But it's a pretty good game to say the least.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I thought Megaton in the beginning was way over powering while Optimus wasn't powerful enough.  But it's a pretty good game to say the least.



True, but as the story unfolded Optimus well.. I don't want to spoil it. Loved the story too!


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 8, 2010)

Not enough ammo for Megatron's arm cannon, I was always running out.  The ending music was awesome and really reminded me of the 80's TV show and movie music.  

Can't wait for the next games to be on earth, that will pwn and solve the problem of all the levels looking alike.  Glad they went G1 with this series.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 8, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> Glad they went G1 with this series.



Wasn't G1 Megatron a Walther P-38, not some tank?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 8, 2010)

A Walther something but it isn't PC to be a handgun anymore, so he's a tank now.  It wasn't PC back then, kids got in trouble for pointing old Megs at adults in public.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Megatron didn't turn into the gun until he was on earth.  I don't think he could transform into a gun when he was on Cybertron.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think Megatron didn't turn into the gun until he was on earth.  I don't think he could transform into a gun when he was on Cybertron.



ding ding.

how can he turn into an earth object, when they havent been to earth?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think Megatron didn't turn into the gun until he was on earth.  I don't think he could transform into a gun when he was on Cybertron.





Mussels said:


> ding ding.
> 
> how can he turn into an earth object, when they havent been to earth?



Exactly! To add even more trivia, the Autobots first learned how to transform before the Decepticons, which what IN BASICS spurred the whole war.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ding ding.
> 
> how can he turn into an earth object, when they havent been to earth?



Boy!  Is my face red!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Boy!  Is my face red!



But see you are correct though. G1 Megatron (by canon) was/is a Walther. The game is a prequel.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 8, 2010)

The weapon Megatron turned into was a P38 U.N.C.L.E.  Which stirred up some controversy.  Needless to say the asking price for this toy can be high


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, he is a tank now, prequel or not.  They discontinued the handgun look of Megatron per parents complaints.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 8, 2010)

Yea, because tanks are much less intimidating and threatening than guns:shadedshu


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 9, 2010)

A toy tank in the hands of a kid doesn't look like it will kill you.  An accurate reproduction of a Walther handgun does to some people.  There was a lot of controversy over old Megatron back when he first came out about him looking _too_ realistic as a handgun.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Yea, because tanks are much less intimidating and threatening than guns:shadedshu



point something that looks like a gun at a cop.

point something that looks like a foot high tank at a cop.


see which one gets you shot, tazed, and arrested.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh well.  I guess it's just another symptom of a culture based on grazing and fear.  Megatron will always be fondly remembered as a gun, and no amount of whining from gun fearing weirdos will change that.  At least until the prosecution of thought crimes.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Oh well.  I guess it's just another symptom of a culture based on grazing and fear.  Megatron will always be fondly remembered as a gun, and no amount of whining from gun fearing weirdos will change that.  At least until the prosecution of thought crimes.



its based on a culture where pointing guns at people gets you shot at in return. you wouldnt appreciate some kid holding a knife to your throat, same goes for having a realistic looking gun pointed at you.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 9, 2010)

+1 to what Mussels said.  Imagine you go to someone's house and their kid takes Megatron out and points it at you.  If you didn't know that was a Transformer, you would seriously have to wonder if it was a toy or if it was real.  I had gun Megatron and semi rig Optimus Prime and both were cool as heck in their first forms but Megatron could get you in trouble if you pointed him at the wrong person.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2010)

So anyways, I just watched Transformers 2 for the first time. Wow, that was horrible. The ending was ok, but God did this movie suck. I really think they should give up and not make a 3rd. If it theoretically took 50 million to make this movie, one dollar at most went into the script and acting.



T3kl0rd said:


> +1 to what Mussels said.  Imagine you go to someone's house and their kid takes Megatron out and points it at you.  If you didn't know that was a Transformer, you would seriously have to wonder if it was a toy or if it was real.  I had gun Megatron and semi rig Optimus Prime and both were cool as heck in their first forms but Megatron could get you in trouble if you pointed him at the wrong person.



I had that Megatron. I also had parents that taught me right from wrong and if they found out I pointed any toy gun at any person I would be punished.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> So anyways, I just watched Transformers 2 for the first time. Wow, that was horrible. The ending was ok, but God did this movie suck. I really think they should give up and not make a 3rd. If it theoretically took 50 million to make this movie, one dollar at most went into the script and acting.



I was not pleased with the second Transformers movie as well.  I tried to watch it, but didn't make it half way through.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 9, 2010)

Michael Bay is pro at f'ing up the Transformers lore.  It seemed really similar to the first one with the make out scene at the end and whatnot.  I'm grateful _someone_ brought Transformers back to the big screen, but a lot of other people probably wouldn't have taken so many creative liberties as Bay did.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> So anyways, I just watched Transformers 2 for the first time. Wow, that was horrible. The ending was ok, but God did this movie suck. I really think they should give up and not make a 3rd. If it theoretically took 50 million to make this movie, one dollar at most went into the script and acting.



I think they should just focus more on the transformers and less on the Witwicky.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> I think they should just focus more on the transformers and less on the Witwicky.



i hear megan fox isnt going to be in #3, so its going to be all about explosions and probably some random new girls cleavage.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> all about explosions and probably some random new girls cleavage.


Do want.


----------

